# TUF 7: TEAM RAMPAGE vs. TEAM FORREST LIVE FINALE Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*TUF 7: TEAM RAMPAGE vs. TEAM FORREST LIVE FINALE*
Date: 6/21/2008
Event Type: Ultimate Fighter Live Finale
Location: The Pearl At The Palms Concert Theater (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[32-7-0] *Evan Tanner* vs. *Kendall Grove* [8-5-0]

[7-1-0] *CB Dolloway* vs. *Amir Sadollah* [1-0-0]

[18-2-0] *Diego Sanchez* vs. *Luigi Fioravanti* [12-3-0]

[20-4-0] *Spencer Fisher* vs. *Jeremy Stephens* [13-2-0]

[10-2-0] *Dante Rivera* vs. *Matthew Riddle* [1-0-0]


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[9-5-0] *Josh Burkman* vs. *Dustin Hazelett* [10-4-0]

[15-7-1] *Marvin Eastman* vs. *Drew McFedries* [6-3-0]

[10-5-0] *Dean Lister* vs. *Jeremy Horn* [79-17-5]

[3-1-0] *Matt Arroyo* vs. *Matt Brown* [6-6-0]

[6-1-0] *Rob Yundt* vs. *Rob Kimmons* [20-3-0]

[9-2-0] *Tim Credeur* vs. *Cale Yarbrough* [0-0-0]


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

DO we really have to see Kendall grove get yet another loss..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it sucks that some of the people that don't make it to the finals won't even get to fight on the finale, I am mainly talking about Gerald Harris, I think he has potential, but you never know if he will be an injury fill-in.


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

I love the fact that they aren't filling it with TUF rejects.
The show is based on the fact that the winner makes it into the UFC, it sort of loses its appeal when half the cast gets a crack at the UFC regardless of how they did in the show.


If you lose (esp in the first found of fights) you shouldn't get a shot at fighting in the UFC, sorry but that was your chance, come back later.


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> DO we really have to see Kendall grove get yet another loss..


Unfortunately.

Maybe if he gets KOed again they will finally cut him.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Isn't Riddle on the card?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Those 2 two horrible co-main events. Tanner vs. Grove? Does it really matter who wins this? Neither of them are going to benefit from a win and it's such a pointless main event.

Sanchez/Fioravanti should be a decent fight but I could see Sanchez winning it in the first or second round, just not an intriguing fight. 

I don't know, none of these fights look interesting except for maybe Fisher/Stevens.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Fairly decent card for a TUF finale. I'm far from a Tanner fan but I like the idea of him making a comeback and I hope he does well. Sanchez has a must win fight against a tough opponent in Fioravanti. Should be good to see how Sanchez responds under pressure. 
FOTN for me will be Burkman vs Hazelett. Both very classy fighters who have the potential to string some wins together in the UFC. This fight will go to the ground and I am interested to see more of Hazelett's much hyped ground game. If he can sub Burkman he is the real deal.


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

RushFan said:


> Fairly decent card for a TUF finale. I'm far from a Tanner fan but I like the idea of him making a comeback and I hope he does well. Sanchez has a must win fight against a tough opponent in Fioravanti. Should be good to see how Sanchez responds under pressure.
> FOTN for me will be Burkman vs Hazelett. Both very classy fighters who have the potential to string some wins together in the UFC. This fight will go to the ground and I am interested to see more of Hazelett's much hyped ground game. If he can sub Burkman he is the real deal.


At this point we need all the MW's we can get, go Tanner go.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I always enjoy seeing Kendall getting beat, so yes, keep putting him in fights.

Picks:

Tanner.
Sanchez.
Stephens.
TUF Winner: CB.
Hazelett.
McFedries.
Horn.

TUF fighters that stay with UFC: Credeur, Riddle, Taylor, Amir Saddolah. - Not a bad season for the dudes joining the UFC. All have potential.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually like the card so far. Grove vs Tanner should be fun and Luigi vs Sanchez interests me. Sanchez has been back to kicking ass, and Luigi likes to scrap. If he can avoid the takedown, Luigi could take this.

Fisher vs Stephens will be fireworks, as both guys do not do boring.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish Cole beat Stephens so I could've possible seen some Fisher/Miller and see if Miller could sub the Spencer.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lister vs Horn, how does this one go down :laugh: A battle of JJ wits.

Tanner _should_ be able to beat Grove but then again, we've seen crazier things. 

I wish Fisher would get on a solid win streak already. Just when he looks outstanding, he receives a loss.

Go Beastman, Hazelett, Fioravanti, and I don't care who wins the show.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Grove get back to the potential he originally showed and pops back


----------



## Oluyemi (Jan 1, 2008)

piratedanger said:


> *I love the fact that they aren't filling it with TUF rejects.
> The show is based on the fact that the winner makes it into the UFC, it sort of loses its appeal when half the cast gets a crack at the UFC regardless *of how they did in the show.
> 
> 
> If you lose (esp in the first found of fights) you shouldn't get a shot at fighting in the UFC, sorry but that was your chance, come back later.


I think that is a pretty silly thing to say. Especially when you look at such seasons like 5, that season had a lot of talented fighters that lost in the early rounds. Mr 'I'm noda pu55y' never even got the opportunity to have one bout on the show. And look how much promise he has shown in his last 2 fights..

The only reason they are doing now is because most of the cast are trash..And some of these matches are bottom of the barrel and made for free tv..Tanner v groves? Please


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Totally Agree... Grove Is Going To Get Massacred. I'm Pretty Pumped Up To See Jeremy Horn Fighting Again.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

C.b. May Win It All... Anyway Whoever Wins Is Just Going To Be Bait For Anderson Silva....


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

man I wish they would put these fights in the vBookie lol


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Lister vs Horn, how does this one go down :laugh: A battle of JJ wits.


And a battle on rather or not Horn shows up. Being a Horn nuthugger, I'm praying for it. But, if Jeremy puts his head into the game, I'm thinkin he'll own this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Horn is depressing to watch nowadays. The guy just doesn't give a shit anymore, and he has a look on his face that makes Kiyoshi Tamura look like Wanderlei Silva.

Am I the only one who has seen Lister vs Horn 1? That fight was actually really good, and it should be seen by those who pop boner's for dudes rolling around.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Horn is depressing to watch nowadays. The guy just doesn't give a shit anymore, and he has a look on his face that makes Kiyoshi Tamura look like Wanderlei Silva.
> 
> Am I the only one who has seen Lister vs Horn 1? That fight was actually really good, and it should be seen by those who pop boner's for dudes rolling around.



I have seen it, and from what I remember Jeremy made him look silly. Not only owning Lister in striking, he countered Dean's ground game till the final bell. Oh, and we can't forget Dean's famous "Half-assed spinning kick into a fall on his ass."


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Horn actually almost subbed Lister with a triangle in that fight. Beautiful, boner popping stuff.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Horn actually almost subbed Lister with a triangle in that fight. Beautiful, boner popping stuff.


Haha, I liked how Lister realized he lost the fight and just wanted to not be subbed/knocked out. So instead, he just grabbed onto Jeremy for dear life. Created some great GnP.

Lister wasn't that bad in the clinch, actually.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

I realy want grove and tanner to win that sucks.Grove wins tanners probly done with.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Damone said:


> Horn actually almost subbed Lister with a triangle in that fight. Beautiful, boner popping stuff.


As good of a submission attempt that was...one man's face in another man's crotch will NEVER be boner popping.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You, my friend, have obviously never seen Shinya Aoki fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm picking Tanner in this fight because Grove doesn't like to be hit. He showed that against Cote and Rivera. Tanner has some nice ground and pound which Grove would have a hard time dealing with if it came to that. I just hope Tanner doesn't disappoint like he did against Okami. Then again, Grove is no Okami.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone care for the Grove vs Tanner match. That should be a stinker.


----------



## RammPaige (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, a lot of Lister-haters. Dean Lister is an awesome JJ practitioner, and I feel this fight with Horn is going to be one of the best fights of the night. It won't be an exciting superman-punch-into-flying-knee-Sakuraba-cartwheel-type of fight, but it will be technical as all hell. By the way, I pop boners for guys rolling around, but strictly in a hetero way.:confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lister's a great BJJ artist, but the guy needs to cut the shit and work on his conditioning. He also needs to start taking fools down instead of working his laughable stand-up.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Damone said:


> Lister's a great BJJ artist, but the guy needs to cut the shit and work on his conditioning. He also needs to start taking fools down instead of working his laughable stand-up.


Again, another reference to Listler's " Half-assed spinning kick into a fall on his butt."


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Grove won't beat Tanner.


----------



## hoss50 (Sep 23, 2007)

forgive me for being the dumb FNG but I am a little confused on the air time of the TUF Finale. It is saying Live, but also 9pm ET/PT which leads me to believe for me on the westcoast it is also at 9pm and is therefore not Live. 

Is it airing at 6pm or 9pm on the westcoast? Thanks

Hoss


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully Tanner/Grove have the first double knockout in the UFC, a great way to end a shitty main event.


----------



## Rycanto (May 21, 2008)

This is definitely a very MMA packed summer. 

I am looking forward to Tanner vs Grove, its just an odd match up of styles. Old school vs young blood. 

Oh and I read an interview with Grove where he drops this gem:



> You know, using guns, that’s what white people do. I know you're white, but that’s what you guys do, right? You took the land from the Indians using guns. Then you came here and did the same thing to us with guns.


read it here on CagePotato


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

hoss50 said:


> forgive me for being the dumb FNG but I am a little confused on the air time of the TUF Finale. It is saying Live, but also 9pm ET/PT which leads me to believe for me on the westcoast it is also at 9pm and is therefore not Live.
> 
> Is it airing at 6pm or 9pm on the westcoast? Thanks
> 
> Hoss



good question.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Tim from the show should be in the UFC. He was awesome in that fight against CB. No offense to CB fans but I think he's a joke. He gases way too quickly. Against a decent UFC fighter, he'd get smoked.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim's fighting on the Finale. I believe against Cale.

Tim seems like a cool guy and he was involved in my favorite TUF 7 fight (Against Riddle).


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Tim's fighting on the Finale. I believe against Cale.
> 
> Tim seems like a cool guy and he was involved in my favorite TUF 7 fight (Against Riddle).


You are correct he is facing Cale, I wonder how good he'll do in the UFC I don't expect him to challenge for the title of course but I think he can do ok.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing Matt Riddle fight again. He has a ton of potential and was doing great in his fight against Tim, but just made a rookie fight. It will be interesting to see how much he has improved since that fight, especially now that he working out with a real team.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

lol tanner looked like a caveman at the weigh ins:thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Why is Rivera vs. Riddle on the main card? I'd rather see Eastman vs. McFedries or Lister vs. Horn much more than I'd want to see that.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, I'm 0-3 so far tonight, not good :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

ID06 said:


> Wow, I'm 0-3 so far tonight, not good :thumbsdown:


I'm 0-4...this event is really messing with me.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Events like this make me wish I was still a smoker.......


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

What are the best fights of tuf7? I ddint watch it and wanna watch the best fights now.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Why were my posts deleted?


----------

